# Fishing in February question



## TomW (Jun 3, 2010)

I might have come out ahead on this, but my wife and her sister are going on a cruise out of Tampa in Feb. If I take her down there, I will have a week to fish. What area do you recommend to find a room and surf fish? Since my normal fishing is in Hatteras, NC I am not familiar with Florida fishing. Is Cedar Key a good location? Any recommendations are welcome. 
Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

These links may be helpful . . . Best bet is probably "local knowledge". Try calling a few Tackle Shops in the area.

*http://www.city-data.com/forum/tampa-bay/1200404-fishing-shore-s-pete-clearwater.html*

*http://www.saltchef.com/catch_fish/FL/where_to_catch_fish_florida.html*

Tight Lines !


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

+1 for saltchef.com - being able to only visit FL one or twice a year that has been a valuable resource to find spots to fish.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

have limited knowledge of anything fl, but are you tied to tampa? have only fished Fl twice but i must say that i was quite impressed with the sebastian inlet area on E coast, can't wait to get back, that would be my pick...you have the surf, the inlet jetty, the bridge, and the back water sound to fish...great place


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

greg12345 said:


> have limited knowledge of anything fl, but are you tied to tampa? have only fished Fl twice but i must say that i was quite impressed with the sebastian inlet area on E coast, can't wait to get back, that would be my pick...you have the surf, the inlet jetty, the bridge, and the back water sound to fish...great place


I agree about Sebastian Inlet, but he might not want to travel that far . . .

*https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Sebastian+Inlet,+Indian+River+County,+FL/Tampa,+FL/@28.0450026,-81.9882724,9z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x88de420f10295789:0x5c129d403a184212!2m2!1d-80.4472737!2d27.860302!1m5!1m1!1s0x88c2b782b3b9d1e1:0xa75f1389af96b463!2m2!1d-82.4571776!2d27.950575*


----------



## TomW (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the information. Sebastian Inlet, Skyway pier, and Ft. Desoto all sound interesting. However, as I do not like crowds, high rise condos, and alot of traffic, I am still thinking about Cedar Key even though the fishing may not be as good. (Yes, I like Hatteras villiage but stay away from the point.)
Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Try Venice or Englewood FL. Peace on earth there. I know been going there for 30 years, and lived there for the last 15 years. Just moved back to Eastern Shore of MD. in May this year. Feb. you might find some beach flounder and beach trout.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Cedar key is a decent place to fish but it is a lot better if you have access to a boat as there are no actual beaches, or atleast what one might call a beach. Don't get me wrong there are areas of beach but not what one might be accustomed to. If I were you I would just stick around in Tampa as you have alot more options including actual beaches and piers.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Andypat,

Ive got a trip planned to Manasota-Englewood-Venice area for next fall (October 15-Oct30). Then I'm swinging over to Fort Pierce-Stuart-Jensen-Hobe-Lake Worth stretch for early November. You said that I dont need a long surf rod on the west coast? What about casting for Blues, Spanish, Pomps and Whiting? Is there a location that has a deep first trough that you would suggest that only requires a lob that doesnt have a lot of sunbathers? What do you think of Stump Pass Beach? Any advice for this area?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

hugehail said:


> Andypat,
> 
> Ive got a trip planned to Manasota-Englewood-Venice area for next fall (October 15-Oct30). Then I'm swinging over to Fort Pierce-Stuart-Jensen-Hobe-Lake Worth stretch for early November. You said that I dont need a long surf rod on the west coast? What about casting for Blues, Spanish, Pomps and Whiting? Is there a location that has a deep first trough that you would suggest that only requires a lob that doesnt have a lot of sunbathers? What do you think of Stump Pass Beach? Any advice for this area?


You will need your surf rod on the East Coast for fishing off the beach for pompano. All along the West Coast you will have an outer sand bar, and you will have some beaches with a, I guess you could call it a trough. Stay away from the swimming beaches. If you go to Stump Pass Beach. You have to walk a long way to the right/north. Keep looking for the rocks in the water. That is the only area of that beach I ever did good. Go to Caspersen Beach and fish near the rocks. A lot of rocks at Caspersen Beach. You can also fish the Venice South Jetty, or the North Jetty. I use to hang out almost every day at the South Jetty with my fishing friends. I am going to try to put some pictures up so you can get an idea of the Venice area.






This is Caspersen Beach.






This is one area of beach in Venice. You have miles of beach in Venice. That is my Granddaughter.






This is Caspersen Beach. Caspersen Beach has a lot of fishing area.






Look for a wild beach, not a swimming beach.






Damn bird took that flounder out of my bucket. LOL! I am out of room. I wanted to show you the South Jetty. I hope this helps. I really miss FL. We lived in FL. for 15 years. Just moved back to MD. in May this year. It's cold, but I'm still fishing. Good Luck!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

View attachment 17009
View attachment 17010
View attachment 17011
Here are the pictures on the Venice South Jetty.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

hugehail said:


> Andypat,
> 
> Ive got a trip planned to Manasota-Englewood-Venice area for next fall (October 15-Oct30). Then I'm swinging over to Fort Pierce-Stuart-Jensen-Hobe-Lake Worth stretch for early November. You said that I dont need a long surf rod on the west coast? What about casting for Blues, Spanish, Pomps and Whiting? Is there a location that has a deep first trough that you would suggest that only requires a lob that doesnt have a lot of sunbathers? What do you think of Stump Pass Beach? Any advice for this area?


 All you will need is a spinning rod and reel. For beach fishing I used a 7' Med. light, or Med rod with 10 lb Power Pro line and a 20 lb leader. IMHO that is all you need for beach fishing on the west coast.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info. When you say walk north, didnt you mean south? I was thinking of parking at the end of Gulf BLVD and walking down about a mile near the end of the island to stump point.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

hugehail said:


> Thanks for all the great info. When you say walk north, didnt you mean south? I was thinking of parking at the end of Gulf BLVD and walking down about a mile near the end of the island to stump point.


 I'm talking about Blind Pass Beach. Yes you walk north to fish the rocks. Quite a long walk, but it's worth it. Stump Point is not near Blind Pass Beach. Google Blind Pass Beach and get a map. I know where you are talking about. That is way south of Blind Pass Beach. Good fishing down there too if you walk to the end were the trees are in the water. That is a long walk also.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been living in Hobe Sound for 2 years. Really good surf fishing, catching whiting, blues, croakers,jacks,pompano, snapper, and an occasional snook. There are alot of toothy creatures therw also,I don't have the equipment to target them but have hooked up a couple of times by accident. Good luck !


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

TomW said:


> I might have come out ahead on this, but my wife and her sister are going on a cruise out of Tampa in Feb. If I take her down there, I will have a week to fish. What area do you recommend to find a room and surf fish? Since my normal fishing is in Hatteras, NC I am not familiar with Florida fishing. Is Cedar Key a good location? Any recommendations are welcome.
> Thanks,
> Tom


Hey Tom, are you there yet LOL! Good luck picking the right beaches.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

One more Tom. Good Luck.


----------



## TomW (Jun 3, 2010)

Andy, 

Thanks for the reply. I guess I have been spoiled by Hatteras where you can stay on the beach and walk out and fish. Since I prefer to avoid crowds and High-rises, I am planning to stay in Cedar Key. I realize that I will probably have to rent a kayak or boat for most fishing. I am still unsure what are the best rods to take for that area. 
Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

TomW said:


> Andy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I guess I have been spoiled by Hatteras where you can stay on the beach and walk out and fish. Since I prefer to avoid crowds and High-rises, I am planning to stay in Cedar Key. I realize that I will probably have to rent a kayak or boat for most fishing. I am still unsure what are the best rods to take for that area.
> Thanks,
> Tom


 Tom, fishing off the beach on the west coast you really don't need your surf rods. But that is up to you. Good luck.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

east coast fishing depends on weather, the east winds shut down the fishing....you need to hit ( good luck) the calm periods


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Too much wind from any direction kills the fishing and too little wind means dead fishing in southeast FL because the water is often too clear and needs to be stirred up. I think in general an easterly wind on
the east coast is what you want, as long as its not too strong.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

hugehail said:


> too much wind from any direction kills the fishing and too little wind means dead fishing in southeast fl because the water is often too clear and needs to be stirred up. I think in general an easterly wind on
> the east coast is what you want, as long as its not too strong.


 x2


----------

